# Mystery Paralysis?



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

During tank cleaning today, I noticed that my young, small, black tan female Sophia is dragging her back legs. She's still getting around for food and water and has been pulling herself up onto toys. She has no visible injuries, although has developed a small bald spot near her eye (I had thought my other mouse was having food allergies as her face balded, but now I'm thinking mites) and her coat's a little ruffly.

Anyone know what might have caused the hind end paralysis? Is there anything I can do? I remember seeing someone on a forum who had a similar mystery paralysis and her mouse got better.. Anybody else ever hear of this happening?

Also, I've always treated for mites with an iver-on solution, but I'm not sure I'll be able to find some new supply to use.. is there another method?

Thanks.

Here she is just a couple days ago


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

its could be she fall and hurt her spine, doenst have to be a very high fall especialy if they twist or hit something on the way down, had two grass mice involved in fights fall and break there backs. Or could be a knock to the head or resluts of a fit maby.

Id watch her for a few days and if no improvment after about 3 days id seriously think about if she has a good enought quality of life, one leg i wouldnt be curserned but both i wount think would give a poor out come, well at least it did with the grass mice so they were put out of there missery.


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

could be a tumor, but i'm hoping she just fell and bruised her spine. watch her, and maybe make her cage as disability friendly as possible. if she's still happy and trying to do mouse things, then i don't see a need to rush to put her down- however, check her back legs and tail area to make sure she doesn't get dirty or develop ulcers.


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Well, Sophia's condition has seriously declined. She hardly has movement of her front paws either now, and she has to kind of slither if she wants to move. I came home late last night, it was my roommate's birthday party and she had moved my tanks so they could use the table for beer pong. One of the houses had tipped over and poor Sophia was laying trapped underneath it. She was cold, and sleepy, and only moving her tail a little. I gave her some water which she went crazy for - I have no idea how long she had been trapped for, and hand fed her a few cheerios. I put her in her own little seniorized home with lots of fleece and a very low water bottle.

She's still alive, but she's skin and bones. I tried hand feeding her again tonight but all she would touch is cheerios. I had bought some vinegar and baking soda and other needed supplies in case I had to put her to sleep, but I don't think I can do it myself  Her quality of life is null, though, so I'm going to have to get her to a vet as soon as I can. It's just heartbreaking, she was always so busy and loved to run around  She's really young, too, which makes it even sadder. I just hope it wasn't something I did.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

How bizarre. I'm sorry about your situation, and I'm glad you are taking her to the vets to have her put down, it's probably the best option at this point. For now I would just let her eat what she wants, until you can get her to the vet. Good luck, I'm sorry again.


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Sophia passed away today while I was at work.  I'm sad she's gone, of course, but I'm also relieved that she doesn't have to suffer anymore. Poor little thing, I wish I could have helped.


----------

